# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Dewey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Dewey



*Mahnomen County Sheriff's Office
Minnesota*
End of Watch: Monday, August 9, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 26
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 18, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Chris Dewey succumbed to gunshot wounds sustained 18 months earlier after responding to reports of a drunk driver and shots fired in the city of Mahnomen.

On February 18, 2009, Deputy Dewey responded to a report of a suspected drunk driver and of shots fired in the town of Mahnomen. When he arrived, he was shot in the head and abdomen by the suspect. When back-up units arrived, they found Deputy Dewey and transported him to the hospital.

A search for the suspect led to a nine-hour standoff at mobile home that was near the scene of the incident. The suspect eventually surrendered to police.

Deputy Deputy underwent a series of operations and required rehabilitative care following the initial shooting. In July he was moved into hospice care where he died from his wounds on August 9, 2010.

Prior to Deputy Dewey's death, the suspect was charged with attempted murder and 20 felony counts in connection with the incident.

Deputy Dewey is survived by his wife.
Agency Contact Information
Mahnomen County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 440
Mahnomen, MN 56557

Phone: (218) 935-2255

_*Please contact the Mahnomen County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Deputy


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn! 26 years old..... Rest in Peace Deputy Dewey.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Too young, what a waste

RIP Officer


----------

